# 10 Disc changer



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Guys,

E39's come pre-wired for a CD changer, yeah? If so, will any after market changer be compatible with the BMW head unit / wiring or do I need to get a BMW changer? I have a Kenwood 10 disc changer sitting in the garage that I would like to use when I find a car...

Thank You,
Mark


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the only one that's compatible is the Alpine 6 disc changer but I don't have a model number sorry.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

markseven said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> E39's come pre-wired for a CD changer, yeah? If so, will any after market changer be compatible with the BMW head unit / wiring or do I need to get a BMW changer? I have a Kenwood 10 disc changer sitting in the garage that I would like to use when I find a car...
> 
> ...


These are 5 Series compatible 6- and 12-CD Changers...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Check out www.soundgate.com. If you REALLY want to use your Kenwood, you might be able to.


----------

